# Pot Kettle Black



## big_dazza27 (7/3/11)

Have been playing around trying to come up with a recipe for a "Pot Kettle Black" from the inspirational NZ Yeastie Boys. PKB Link

With the ingredients listed on their website i have come up with the following. However i dropped the early hops back about 10ibu's.

Just after a few thoughts re the grain bill as i haven't used Melanoidin or Black Patent before.

*Pot Kettle Black*
Robust Porter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 26.5
Total Grain (kg): 6.489
Total Hops (g): 150.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Colour (SRM): 34.3 (EBC): 67.5
Bitterness (IBU): 39.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.996 kg Pale Malt (77%)
0.519 kg Melanoidin (8%)
0.324 kg Crystal 120 (5%)
0.260 kg Chocolate, Pale (4%)
0.195 kg Black Patent (3%)
0.195 kg Roasted Barley (3%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 75 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Nelson Sauvin Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------


----------



## Sammus (7/3/11)

Can't help with the recipe but I tried this for the first time recently :drools: was one of the best beers I've ever tasted... if this comes out anywhere near close I want to know


----------



## bconnery (7/3/11)

Sammus said:


> Can't help with the recipe but I tried this for the first time recently :drools: was one of the best beers I've ever tasted... if this comes out anywhere near close I want to know


I've got a bottle of this in the fridge downstairs. That's a very nice opinion to hear


----------



## Tilt (7/3/11)

An early version recipe of this fine beer was posted on the NZ homebrew forum Realbeer.co.nz by one of the Yeasties - Stu Mckinlay - a while back. Its on my to brew schedule this year too!

Stu's American porter .. recipe something like this .. rippa of a beer
Pale 79.00%
Munich 10.00%
55L Crystal 4.50%
Pale Chocolate 3.00%
Chocolate 2.00%
Black 1.50%
1.060 and 55IBU of Sauvin and cascade - but check the cascade thread for more hop detail.

.....25g 11.9%aa Nelson Sauvin at 60min
30g 5.6%aa Cascade at each of 20, 15,10, 5 and 0.

A little tartaric in the mash to acidify without hardening. Soft water allows all those hops without creating too much perceived bitterness. There was a fair bit of dark malt in too, so the mash would have been as acid as a late 80's dance party.
US05 yeast (or Denny's Favorite 50 if you want to try something liquid and different).

Keep us up to date with how you go.


----------



## big_dazza27 (8/3/11)

Thanks tilt. I came across a similar recipe but it seems there are a couple of versions.

I have emailed the boys and got a reply almost instantly telling me i'm not far off and the recipe was forwarded to the head brewer.

Hopefully i hear back from him before brew day with a couple of tweaks here and there.


----------



## Tilt (10/3/11)

Keep us in the loop bigdazza when you decide on a recipe - keen to know what you decide on - and even more so what the little beauty tastes like!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## big_dazza27 (10/3/11)

The guys haven't got back to me yet. 

Looks like it wont be going ahead until next week due to work commitments so a bit more time to fine tune.

If i had a dollar everytime work's ruined brewday plans....


----------



## Tilt (10/3/11)

No worries - I know the feeling, and as you say a wee bit more time to hear from the Boys and fine tune the recipe.
Another litttle bit of info gleaned from those in the know - the recipe I posted above I beleive was for 40L - so may have to adjust hop schedule accordingly for a different sized batch. 
The other recipe I've seen was for the second incarnation of PKB - PKB (remix). 
That one dumped the Nelson Sauvin and used Pacific Jade to bitter then Cascade and Pacifica to boost the mandarin orangey flavour. 
Both were cracking beers and I'm looking forward to even getting close to replicating them at home. 
They're not on my schedule until June or so though so I'll keep an eye on here to see how you're getting on.
Brew on bro!


----------

